# Divorce Document attestation from USA



## sijomat (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi

I got divorced from the Circuit Court of the thirteenth Judicial Circuit in and for Hillsborough county, Florida in 2009. I have re married and need to get my divorce papers attested to delete the old spouse name and add new name.

Can anyone tell me whats the procedure to get the divorce papers attested from USA. I am currently based in Dubai and need the service from here

Regards

S


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Your best bet is to contact the US Consulate. Document attestation, etc is usually done by consulates. If not, they will refer you to the right authorised agency.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty sure you need the original divorce decree from the court you were divorced in. Take that to have it attested by the Secretary of State in Florida, then UAE Embassy in DC. Then they ship it over here and it needs another stamp (Ministry of Foreign Affairs??).

I HIGHLY recommend you get a document attestation company to take care of it if you can afford to pay. You can do it yourself, but it's easier and faster to have them do it. Here's a list of companies here that can arrange it for you: Dubai Document Clearing - AngloINFO, in Dubai, UAE

We used Genius Group when we did it.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

First have it attested by the County Registrar, then the Secretary of State in Florida, then the US Secretary, and lastly the UAE Embassy in DC. It is the same procedure for marriage licenses. At least that was the case a several years ago...


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

cobragb said:


> First have it attested by the County Registrar, then the Secretary of State in Florida, then the US Secretary, and lastly the UAE Embassy in DC. It is the same procedure for marriage licenses. At least that was the case a several years ago...


You are right. I missed the US Secretary of State part. That is definitely the step after the SoS in Florida.


----------

